# Helping Guijarrero to tape



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:d:d:d


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm starting a new tape job on Wednesday night and I'll make a quick video demonstrating how to make a home-made sh!t box.
Probably the easiest, most primitive way to get tapes on.
And for some reason it is still often overlooked with all the newer methods out there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

These 2 Items are actually the same thing. except the green thing is a DIY piece of ****, well the other is more professional, there is no need for you to purchase something like that Though. But you could make something like the green thing,,,, but bigger:yes:

They both apply mud to the one side of the tape, which you by hand, can install on flat joints or butts, or internal angles. 

Now I half to find you a bead box in action, some where on you tube.

I bet Moose boy beats me to it:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm starting a new tape job on Wednesday night and I'll make a quick video demonstrating how to make a home-made sh!t box.
> Probably the easiest, most primitive way to get tapes on.
> And for some reason it is still often overlooked with all the newer methods out there.


Ill make him a primitive bead box too, except I'm taking pictures, not vids:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now I half to find you a bead box in action, some where on you tube.
> 
> I bet Moose boy beats me to it:whistling2:


http://youtu.be/_1A4BYY4KLE?t=3m31s


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Face it!
You were just too lazy to search for one! That's why you put me up to it...
Dammit...I was just used...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Prick:furious::jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Prick:furious::jester:


Here! Same video 2buck posted, just further to the point.
This is what he was trying to say.

http://youtu.be/Vo7JBv_KgVk?t=2m45s


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Putting Machinemuds vid in this thread, so others won't be confused 

The, slop bucket, chit box, super taper (lol) Poor mans Bazooka are terms I have heard this method called


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

you 2 gumbies just figure this out? I use tube and mud head, you guys must be in love







the way you tease each other


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> you 2 gumbies just figure this out? I use tube and mud head, you guys must be in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Group hug for Bazooka joe









He's old and grumpy, taping at age 67:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Group hug for Bazooka joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was the gay one....:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I thought I was the gay one....:jester:



.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Group hug for Bazooka joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't even know what that means Joe...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't even know what that means Joe...



That's Toronto


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> That's Toronto


Oh!!!! Hahahaha! Wow....Totally blanked out there.
I was more or less focusing on the little dude.
I was like "What's he trying to say?..."


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh!!!! Hahahaha! Wow....Totally blanked out there.
> I was more or less focusing on the little dude.
> I was like "What's he trying to say?..."


Hey :furious: who was just complaining about filling up the threads with junk,, post #3 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/two-step-dance-instructions-3414/

I start up a perfectly serious thread and.....:furious:







:furious:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey :furious: who was just complaining about filling up the threads with junk,, post #3 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/two-step-dance-instructions-3414/
> 
> I start up a perfectly serious thread and.....:furious:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

night folks


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

We'll get back on topic as soon as we start posting videos of slop boxes.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> We'll get back on topic as soon as we start posting videos of slop boxes.


And when Guijarero (new nick name of "G") starts asking questions, which you half to answer Moose boy:yes:

I'm the contractor, your the sub trade:whistling2:

Now get to work:thumbup:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Prick:furious::jester:
> 
> SHEETROCK® Brand Paper-Faced Metal Bead Installation - YouTube


:w00t: great man!!
really usefull.. you know how things are, you see solutions hundreds of time but you need to make that ckic, thankyou!










I have to tape paper faced metal bed in almost 30 hotel rooms, I tried to use the tube + direct flush but no way..
Tried to home made an applying head similar to the mudshark for externals but neither.
I finally Gaz-pole-dunybrushed them, more quick than by hand but less than an applicator..

so.. next weekend I have pending work: a drywall hoper:thumbup:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> And when Guijarero (new nick name of "G") starts asking questions, which you half to answer Moose boy
> 
> I'm the contractor, your the sub trade
> 
> Now get to work:thumbup:


Wowowow man..
I recomend you stop calling my friend PT that way, I'm trying to alert you old man,
specially cause you say you are an EX rocker, so you dont rock anymore..:whistling2: we have a frase here, for the retired men: those who have hung their gloves:jester::boxing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> And when Guijarero (new nick name of "G") starts asking questions, which you half to answer Moose boy
> 
> I'm the contractor, your the sub trade
> 
> Now get to work


New nick name?
I've always called him GJ. lol



guijarrero said:


> Wowowow man..
> I recomend you stop calling my friend PT that way, I'm trying to alert you old man,
> specially cause you say you are an EX rocker, so you dont rock anymore... we have a frase here, for the retired men: those who have hung their gloves


And !
2buck! GJ just called you an old man! :blink:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Yo G here's a little tip when using slop buckets/hopper if you forget everything else remember this. How you mix your mud is very very important. I mix in bubbles 1 fast bubble for flats and 2 bubbles for angles...too runny on flats and you'll have more mud on the wall then anything else, and too thick you'll have crinkled tape and you'll be swearing


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

G i'll make a video next weeki'll tape my phone to my hat lol this is why it sucks working by myself it's hard to film and work at the same time


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Think it is better if we call you Dan?:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And !
> 2buck! GJ just called you an old man! :blink:


And there's a problem with being old because....? :whistling2:

What's with the 'old man' [email protected] popping up in threads the last few days? As an fyi: We do hang up our gloves. And then beat the young and foolish with a stick. It's better that way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''beat the young and foolish with a stick. It's better that way. ''



Cause you can't lift you hand over your head...:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Cause you can't lift you hand over your head...:jester:


It's called 'Designing a way forward while leaving a problem in place'.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> And there's a problem with being old because....? :whistling2:
> 
> What's with the 'old man' [email protected] popping up in threads the last few days? As an fyi: We do hang up our gloves. And then beat the young and foolish with a stick. It's better that way.


I didn't say there was anything wrong with being an old man.
You just implied I did. Somebody's a little sensitive....:whistling2:
I just didn't think 2buck would appreciate being called out on in. lol



moore said:


> Cause you can't lift you hand over your head...:jester:


Bahaha! That made me laugh. Good one Moore.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

moore said:


> ''beat the young and foolish with a stick. It's better that way. ''
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you can't lift you hand over your head...:jester:


haha thats why they invented arthritus meds lol:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You just implied I did. Somebody's a little sensitive....:whistling2:


Of course I implied it. It's what us old people do - not fight fair. :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DLSdrywall said:


> haha thats why they invented arthritus meds lol:thumbup:


You have the pharmaceutical companies all wrong. Meds are invented to make money.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Of course I implied it. It's what us old people do - not fight fair. :jester:


Hahaha! Nice. I can't wait to be old and not fight fair.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

JustMe said:


> And there's a problem with being old because....?
> 
> What's with the 'old man' [email protected] popping up in threads the last few days? As an fyi: We do hang up our gloves. And then beat the young and foolish with a stick. It's better that way.


Hey JM!! how are you buddy?
I'm not young really man.. not old neither. 38. and a bit out of phisical condition by now..
But how can I talk seriously with a man with this avatar?









or the sheep ones..?
I am just learning a bit from him
kidding while learning:thumbsup:



> Think it is better if we call you Dan?


Yeah, Dan is ok, i ve actually signed a post somewhere
G or GJ also great.. by the way.. it is a mixture of guitarra ("guitar") and guijarro (spanish synonim not too frecuent for "rock" or "stone").. but not really meaning rock guitar, cause I prefer mostly softer music like Peppino (great italian-american guitar player!!!)





Daniel D'Esposito


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I caught some rock-a-billy in that vid GJ..:yes: That guy's a good picker!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taking the gloves off in Canada has a whole different meaning.:furious:

Here's another Very famous Esposito (phil Espotito), who explains what it means.:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

And whose country was it, that invaded a island full of sheep:furious:

Bunch of wannabe sheep shaggers:furious:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> And whose country was it, that invaded a island full of sheep:furious:
> 
> Bunch of wannabe sheep shaggers:furious:


Bunch of wannabe's they don't even have the velcro gloves lol, and yes you can call me Dan i've been called worse. hard to keep up with all DLSdrywall,SDdrywall, and so on


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

guijarrero said:


> But how can I talk seriously with a man with this avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you not take him seriously? Sarcasm shows sharp wit.

As for the sheep thing......I'll get back to you later with some good pseudo-reasoning to explain that away.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> taking the gloves off in Canada has a whole different meaning.:furious:
> 
> Here's another Very famous Esposito (phil Espotito), who explains what it means.:furious:
> 
> Team of the Century - YouTube


Hang the gloves not taking off..your vision is failing old man:yes:



2buckcanuck said:


> And whose country was it, that invaded a island full of sheep
> 
> Bunch of wannabe sheep shaggers


So you did your homework! good boy!

and you are talking hockey.. 
you Canuck thank God you have ice all over there, 
otherwise you would have encountered with Him 




and you mind your business.. I'm busy now


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> How can you not take him seriously? Sarcasm shows sharp wit.


That's right:yes:

So no pictures on how to make a bead box for "G string" now.

I was going to incorporate some sheep skin and wool into my design, but not no more

guijarre d espositoe's (G strings) loss:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So no pictures on how to make a bead box for "G string" now.
> 
> guijarre d espositoe's (G strings) loss:whistling2:


rofl


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's right:yes:
> 
> So no pictures on how to make a bead box for "G string" now.
> 
> ...


oh come on man!
what will I do when Moore finally changes the wool roller with the head finisher and the box??
you can not do this to me:hang:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Soccer is a diving sport performed on grass G string, here's real men






And worlds best goal, Wayne and Mario


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Soccer is a diving sport performed on grass G string, here's real men
> 
> The HARDEST Hockey Hits You'll EVER See! [HQ] - YouTube
> 
> ...


turn on your tv and see how we are fighting to basketball creators' (USA) right now London 2012. I'm talking olimpic games or soccer world cups.. not smaller cups


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Basketball creators(Canadian)!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> turn on your tv and see how we are fighting to basketball creators' (USA) right now London 2012. I'm talking olimpic games or soccer world cups.. not smaller cups


Notice how the women's soccer team from America and Canada are performing well at your silly girly sport. If us MEN from North America played your girly game, the rest of the world would never see the world cup again:yes:

It would stay in North America forever:thumbup:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Notice how the women's soccer team from America and Canada are performing well at your silly girly sport.


Its about skill and force
and when we get bored we just practice box,



> If us MEN from North America played your girly game, the rest of the world would never see the world cup again:yes:
> It would stay in North America forever:thumbup:


Now you are hiding behind USDady 2canuckdollar? 
We have soccer (unprotected sport) and box for men here, not that jokers playing bumper cars with all those pillows into his cloths and the helmets.:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

And to think I was going to make that bead box for you today G string:whistling2:

Do you mean boxing G string, There's a joke up here in North America "I went to a boxing Match, and a hockey game broke out"

Try boxing like this G string, and on skates too:yes:






they had to start wearing pads and helmets G string, too many people getting KILLED well playing hockey.

Back to no more bead box for you:whistling2:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

and you want to learn something stupid today??
let me teach you
you make me angry
:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> and you want to learn something stupid today??
> let me teach you
> you make me angry









Wow, you guys must really suck at soccer, even the yanks can beat you


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> MNT vs. Venezuela: Ricardo Clark Goal - Jan. 21, 2012 - YouTube
> 
> Wow, you guys must really suck at soccer, even the yanks can beat you


Come on Canuck-buddy-taper
Let me teach you one more thing..
Look at the map, the orange country at north of diagram, this is VENEZUELA (rich-in-oil-US-enemy-lovely-beaches)









then here at the bottom, light blue we have southest country in south America. My beatifull (all-climates-funniest-people-country) ARGENTINA.

This is a paradise sight of Venezuela's beach (never been there)









So, when you finally stop lying yourself and let 2buck Jr earn all the bucks he is making alone, and retire from drywall (not from the forum, of course), and decide to take a rest somewhere else than the building site, you can visit this nice Latinamerican place you'll be deeply wellcomed here.
I can then make a glossary in spanish for you.
such as
beer= cerveza even birra
barbecue=asado
wine=vino
cigar=habano
walking stick=baston
etc


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> Come on Canuck-buddy-taper
> Let me teach you one more thing..
> Look at the map, the orange country at north of diagram, this is VENEZUELA (rich-in-oil-US-enemy-lovely-beaches)
> 
> ...


 cerveza even birra :blink: That's not A word guijarrero! 
That's a sentence!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> Come on Canuck-buddy-taper
> Let me teach you one more thing..
> Look at the map, the orange country at north of diagram, this is VENEZUELA (rich-in-oil-US-enemy-lovely-beaches)
> 
> ...


walking stick, at least you could of gave the word for hooker:furious:

Here you go G string, a temporary bead box, yes the holes half to be carved out better and so forth. But you can get the idea. the most import part, is where you split the bead, it holds the system in place, and on top of the bucket also. If you want to get real fancy, use a vinyl bead:thumbup:

So now you can make a nice one, out of a bucket or out of wood, where you can add controlled gates.

So notice the old buck stuck to his word, and showed you how to make a temporary chitty bead box. Now we half to see how long it takes Moose boy ,a young buck, to hold up to his promise:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now we half to see how long it takes Moose boy ,a young buck, to hold up to his promise:thumbsup:


What was my promise again?
To show him how a super taper works? Or a sh!t box?
Or both?....who knows..
Tomorrow night I'll film it. That job I said I was starting last Wednesday I still haven't even gotten around too. 
Been too busy. Even had to give a job away this week.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> walking stick, at least you could of gave the word for hooker:furious:


"puta" or "perra" (slang) or prostituta (similer in eng)



2buckcanuck said:


> Here you go G string, a temporary bead box, yes the holes half to be carved out better and so forth. But you can get the idea. the most import part, is where you split the bead, it holds the system in place, and on top of the bucket also. If you want to get real fancy, use a vinyl bead:thumbup:
> So now you can make a nice one, out of a bucket or out of wood, where you can add controlled gates.
> So notice the old buck stuck to his word, and showed you how to make a temporary chitty bead box.


:rockon: thanks man I have to metal tape almost 900 ft externals next week 
This realy helps man (no vinyl bed here, I'll try perforated metal bed to build and maybe a gate..:thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

homemade Beadbox


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> walking stick, at least you could of gave the word for hooker:furious:
> 
> Here you go G string, a temporary bead box, yes the holes half to be carved out better and so forth. But you can get the idea. the most import part, is where you split the bead, it holds the system in place, and on top of the bucket also. If you want to get real fancy, use a vinyl bead:thumbup:
> 
> ...



mooseboy might make a video out of it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> Come on Canuck-buddy-taper
> Let me teach you one more thing..
> Look at the map, the orange country at north of diagram, this is VENEZUELA (rich-in-oil-US-enemy-lovely-beaches)
> 
> ...


Think we all learned the word cerveza


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Agree BJ great mexican beer:drink:

Thanks for the 90 degree wood hopper, seem to be easy to make:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Here you GJ!


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow PT great vid man!

BTE really should pay you for this, 
you really deserve it :yes:
also Homax

I'm prepairing a vid to show how much finishers' English I could understand


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

guijarrero said:


> Wow PT great vid man!
> 
> BTE really should pay you for this,
> you really deserve it :yes:
> ...


Haha! I wish! If I keep making videos all the time eventually someone will offer me something I'm sure. Thanks man.
Looking forward to your video!


----------

